# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Vị trí đắc địa và cơ sở vật chất đồng bộ của South Building

## datxanhmb81

Tiến độ thanh toán Chung cư pháp vân làm mấy đợt
Căn hộ giá rẻ South Building Tasco
Nên Mua South Building trực tiếp từ chủ đầu tư để được ưu đãi nhất




Dự án văn phòng cho thuê 
Quận Hoàng Mai, TP Hà Nội
Ngày bàn giao dự kiến
VỊ TRÍ CHUG CƯ SOUTH BUILDING:
Tiện ích chung cư South Building Pháp Vân – Tasco
THIẾT KẾ CĂN HỘ SOUTH BUILDING
Đợt 6: Đóng 25% khi bàn giao nhà
GIÁ BÁN VÀ TIẾN ĐỘ THANH TOÁN
dự kiến South Building Quý 4/2017
Giá trên gồm 10% VAT + 2% Phí bảo trì + Nội thất cơ bản
với lãi xuất 8,5%/năm
Phụ trách dự án South Building : 0967408687
Tham khảo dự án tại: >> http://chungcuhanoivip.net/chung-cu-...van-ct114.html

----------

